# Recommend Valeters/Detailers Chesterfield Area



## bonelorry (Nov 11, 2009)

Not for myself!

A work colleague has recently purchased a MK5 Golf GT TDI, He was asking me if I could recommend any decent Valeters/Detailers in the Chesterfield area?

He is after a Full Exterior and Interior, Some paint correction probably a Single stage machine polish and Wax/Winter protection.

Generally an enhancement job.

I don't do other peoples cars only my own hence why I am not doing it for him.

Many thanks in advance.


----------



## bonelorry (Nov 11, 2009)

Nobody?


----------



## stangalang (Nov 27, 2009)

We are not really "local" to that, just outside oldham, but if its only a small job and he wants it doing relatively timely we may be able to fit it in. If you don't find anywhere closer. Im afraid i don't know anyone local to that at all


----------



## Simz (Jun 7, 2013)

PM Sent


----------



## bonelorry (Nov 11, 2009)

Simz said:


> PM Sent


And replied :thumb:


----------



## Simonrev (Nov 26, 2012)

Not to hijack the thread  but I'm after an enhancement detail to a 2012 black beetle .... TBH I'd rather not do it myself


----------



## Car Washer Uk (Jul 6, 2016)

Once our site is live you could search our free app to search for local services.


----------

